# BACKWOODS W.I.P watch and learn process of making a knife "San Mia Wharncliff Knife"



## bacustomknives (Aug 27, 2012)

OK GUYS I WAS ASKED TO DO A WIP THREAD ON THE FORUM SO I DECIDED TO DO ONE , THESE ARE THE STEP BY STEP PHOTOS OF HOW I MAKE MY KNIVES,I FREE HAND AND HARDLY EVER DRAW OUT PATTERNS I GO BY LOOKS AND FEEL SO THATS WHY YOU DONT SEE ANY LINES DRAWN ON THE BILLET OF SAN MIA,WATCH YOU ARE ABOUT TO SEE A RAW FORGED BILLET OF W2 AND 203E MADE INTO A KNIFE,FOR MY CREWS VEIWING PLEASURE, HERE WE GO

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/026-3.jpg


I KNOW FOR MOST WTF IS THAT, WELL THATS THE SAN MIA BILLET NOT VERY PRETTY HUH?? WELL JUST IMAGINE WHAT I GO THREW ON EACH KNIFE,IT ISNT EASY TO BE CHEESY

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP002.jpg

PROFILING NO PATTERN DRAWN,THIS IS HOW U GET ONE OF PEICES

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP006.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP009.jpg

STARTING MY GRIND

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP015.jpg

IM ROUGH GROUND NOW DABBED ACID ON THE BLADE TO FIND MY PATTREN OF 203E ON THE BLADE

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP029.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP033.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP039.jpg

NOW IM READY TO PUT THE BLADE IN THE FORGE TO BRING IT UP TO PROPER TEMP TO TAKE A QUICK BATH IN MY QUENCH OIL TO HARDEN IT,IMAGINE HOW FUN THIS WAS HOLDING IT WITH ONE HAND AN TAKING PICS WITH THE OTHER???

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP041.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP044.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP045.jpg

STRAIGHT OUT OF THE FORGE INTO THE QUENCH TANK

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP047.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP061.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP066.jpg

NOW I PERSONALLY REGRIND MY BLADE UP TO 1000 GRIT BEFORE I PUT IT IN THE TEMPER OVEN TO SEE IF I HAVE ANY CRACKS OR DEFECT FROM THE QUENCH CYCLE,AND SAVES ME THE TROUBLE OF HAVING BAKED ON OIL I HAVE TO CLEAN AFTER THE TEMPER
BLING!!

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP074.jpg

NOW INTO THE OVEN WE GO FOR 2 CYCLES OF TEMPERING AT 400 DEGREES FOR 1HR EACH I LIKE A STRAW TO GOLD LOOK ON MY BLADES MAKES THEM RIGHT!

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP078.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP080.jpg

WERE OUT OF THE OVEN AFTER AIR COOLING 

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP085.jpg


----------



## bacustomknives (Aug 27, 2012)

*W.I.P watch and learn process of making a knife "San Mia Wharncliff Knife"*

NOW I GIVE THE BLADE A GOOD HARD BUFF AND CLEAN IT UP WITH GLASS CLEANER AND HEAD FOR AN ACID BATH FOR A CPL MINS

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP088.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP090.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP094.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP099.jpg

NOW I HAND RUB THE BLADE UNDER WATER TO REMOVE THE EXCESS ACID THE GIVE IT A SOFT BUFF WITH WAX TO SHOW ITS PATTERN

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP111.jpg

NOW WERE READY FOR SCALES WILSON WANTED SOME DYED MAPLE BURL SO THATS WHAT HE GOT IM GLUED UP ON ONE SIDE AND READY TO DRILL HOLES AND APPLY THE OTHER SIDE

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WIP119.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/004-3.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/006-1.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/009-2.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/012-2.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/015.jpg


----------



## bacustomknives (Aug 27, 2012)

*W.I.P watch and learn process of making a knife "San Mia Wharncliff Knife"*

NOW I START PROFILING THE SCALES WITH A 60 GRIT BELT,THEN I START HAND SANDING FROM 120 TO 1500 GRIT THEN PUT THE SPIT SHINE ON!!
2 DIFFRENT BUFFS THEN A WAX COAT,PICS DO IT KNOW JUSTICE GUYS

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/imsan003.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/imsan008.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/imsan017.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/imsan019.jpg

WELL AFTER ALL THAT HERES THE FINNISHED PRODUCT PICS DO IT NO JUSTICE ILL TRY GET SOME OUTDOOR PICS TOMMOROW
LANYARD AND BEAD WILL BE ADDED, 8 3/8 OAL WITH A 3 3/4" BLADE

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/imsan052.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/imsan055.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/imsan035.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/imsan076.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/imsan069.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/imsan046.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/will002.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/will014.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/will044.jpg



FINNISHED:thumbup::D


----------



## bacustomknives (Aug 27, 2012)

*BACKWOODS W.I.P process of making a knife PART #2*

SO I DONT TAKE UP ANYMORE OF THE FORUM SPACE ,HERE IS A LINK TO ANOTHER KNIFEMAKING WORK IN PROGRESS BY ME,IF YOU WANNA CHECK IT OUT HERES A LINK,JUST CLICK IT AND VISIT , TO WATCH AND SEE HOW I MAKE KNIVES, MANY THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR INTRESTS IN MY WORK

CLICK HERE

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/950334-Work-In-Progress-Custom-design-by-quot-MyAGunn-quot?highlight=KENTUCKY+CARRY+KNIFE


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 27, 2012)

*RE: BACKWOODS W.I.P*

You are a master of your work sir !
I have said it before, but I'll say it again. I WILL own one your knives some day !


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 27, 2012)

*RE: BACKWOODS W.I.P knife "San Mia Wharncliff Knife"*

That's got to be the quickest I have ever seen anyone post a build thread! Great looking shop set up, you are a master at what you do! This was great and I really enjoyed it, your forges and specialty tools are really cool also. Thanks so much for showing us your process. I too will have one of your knives one day!


----------



## bacustomknives (Aug 27, 2012)

*W.I.P watch and learn process of making a knife "San Mia Wharncliff Knife"*

There are 2 threads one is on my own forum please check it out aswell click the link in the post below the first wip, i have a shop off to the rear were i do all my wood working and handling of my knives ill dig those pics up for u all aswell again many thanks and enjoy freinds


----------

